# Freezing Marijuana



## tommytoker (Mar 3, 2010)

Can someone tell me the method used to store marijuana in the freezer?


----------



## macdadyabc (Mar 3, 2010)

........................no


----------



## Trichome Nazzi (Mar 3, 2010)

Is a glass jar (nug jug)not practical for your situation? Freezing weed makes trichomes brittle, which is why people freeze their mash before making hash. But if you need to. My buddy swears by this method, he says if you dont handle the goods while they are frozen and let them thaw before handling them, then youre in the clear. Just make sure your stuff is completely dry first and in an airtight freezer bag. But I would avoid it personally. Am I wrong?


----------



## alexonfire (Mar 3, 2010)

Ya make sure you dry your bud slowly and make its completely dry before you put it in the freezer.


----------



## dtp5150 (Mar 3, 2010)

i put weed in the freezer all the time if i have like more than a half o.

its always a good idea. put it in airtight container. when you take it out and let it warm, it will be sticky gooey just like day 1


----------



## macdadyabc (Mar 4, 2010)

i love corndog tasting bud. its delicious. Have you ever tasted an icecube from the freezer? it ussually taste like shit, and smells like shit. Thats what will eventually become of your bud, i dont know how quickly because i dont put my hard earned weed in the freezer. Weed will last longer than you if its stored and burped properly in glass containers.other than for hash making, WHY FREEZE IT?


----------



## gloomysmokes707 (Mar 4, 2010)

why freeze weed again?


----------



## dtp5150 (Mar 10, 2010)

well i've never had jars only zip log bags, and i dont store bad food in my freezer...so basically it freezes everything including the small amount of moisture in the bud...it prevents it from drying out. ive never had smelly weed from this technique.


----------



## GOATHEAD (Mar 11, 2010)

i have left cured bud in sealed jars in freezer for more than 10 months, thaw out your bud and its as if day one


----------



## macdadyabc (Mar 13, 2010)

if you really for whatever reason want to freeze it, youd need glass jars to preserve the bud. So might as well store them the regular way. Weed that reeks is a good thing, but you can go freeze it away


----------



## motoracer110 (Mar 13, 2010)

i used to freez my weed but then with my last few grows i didnt freez it and it got better and better over about 3 months, it was like the curing process was still going on and placing it in the freezer didnt have that effect.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes, only freeze it if you intend to make hash with it later. make sure it is thoroughly cured and then fill the jar to capacity. 

Of course glass is the only way to go here.


----------



## ojaijim (Aug 7, 2013)

After my weed is trimmed and in a jar I freeze it for a hour ! If any critters are in the weed they will die ! Nothing worst than rolling a doobie and a critter is walking out of a bud !


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Aug 8, 2013)

so you prefer to smoke frozen dead bugs? ewewewewww


----------



## Komiyan (Jan 17, 2014)

What i want to know is how it AFFECTS the bud?
I do remember smoking weed that had been stored in a freezer for several years (the owner of the bud didn't want it going moldy). I must say, that was some of the smoothest high iv'e had in a long long time.
But it could have been killer pot, then degraded to mean bud over the time, OR it could have been great and then "aged" to be even better over that time?

Personally i'd love my bud to be fresh and the like, but lets say i get a massive harvest, i'd want to preserve some in the freezer to prevent it going moldy...


----------



## mrCRC420 (Jan 17, 2014)

Freezing bud only affects the bud physically. It changes the texture of the leaf and makes the resinous parts more brittle - I'd imagine the bud would be a bit wet after thawing it.

Now... storing bud for several years will change the effects of the cannabinoids. A good percent of the THC will have converted to CBN or somewhere inbetween. And all of the other cannabinoids have had plenty of time to "settle". It's like a fine wine situation, aging it definitely brings out some character. I know that freezing bud is popular but I've read that low-moisture refrigeration is better as it is not so harsh on the buds, physically. The freezer has a longer shelf-life, but I would never be in the position to store bud for several years lol.


----------



## grow4fun420 (Jan 17, 2014)

To freeze or not to freeze, that is the question LOL? This is actually a method that has been around for going on a half a century. I learned this method from some old hippies so it does work and there's nothing wrong with it. I agree with the comment of "freezing for 7 years" as I don't see the point in this. The basic principle of freezing is to preserve some excess smoke you might have on hand so it doesn't go bad. Lets face it people, smoke isn't going to last forever... lets look at the idea of cryogenics, it's the same principle, lol. Sooner or later the smoke will be bad (just hash worthy). This is why people freeze...


----------



## Komiyan (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks mrCRC420 and grow4fun420, your info cleared the haze about freezing ma buds!
I guess it's really best just for making hash (ie. the brittle bud) or for long-term cryo-bud in the rare case that one does not smoke it all first 

Now i wonder: how would vacuum-sealing bud go down?... lol


----------



## BWG707 (Jan 18, 2014)

motoracer110 said:


> i used to freez my weed but then with my last few grows i didnt freez it and it got better and better over about 3 months, it was like the curing process was still going on and placing it in the freezer didnt have that effect.


I agree. I've noticed after about 6 to 8wks of curing the smell just starts exploding. I've always been leery about freezing buds. I've seen other people trying to freeze their buds and evidently they didn't get all the moisture out so when it defrosted it was moist and nasty.


----------

